# TriCross Owners - Fork Replacement



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey guys, have any of you TriCross guys replaced your specialized fork with another model?

According to the Spec. website the stock fork in my size (54cm SingleCross) has a pretty extreme 49mm rake. No data there on A-C length.

Anyone?

thanks,

rmp


----------

